# Blasc Runes of Magic



## Mealwei (1. Februar 2010)

Ich schreib mal so weil ich weil ich hoffe im Forum könnt ihr mir besse helfen ich hab blasc auf dem rechenr und hab mich auf angemeldet bei buffed und hab in blasc auf das verzeichnis reingeschrieben wo RoM liegt, aber der Char Upload läuft immer noch nicht wie stelel ich den den Server ein und meinen Spielnamen ? 

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe


----------



## ZAM (1. Februar 2010)

Hast du ein Beispiel für einen der vermissten Charaktere (+ Servernamen)?


----------



## Mealwei (1. Februar 2010)

ja ich bin Mealwei auf ionsai


----------



## ZAM (1. Februar 2010)

Mealwei schrieb:


> ja ich bin Mealwei auf ionsai



Der Char ist tatsächlich nicht vorhanden. Manchmal sind Charaktere nur dem Account eines Freundes/Bekannten etc. zugeordnet, bei dem man gespielt hat.

Prüfe bitte in den Pfad-Angaben, ob der Pfad zu Runes of Magic stimmt - sorge auch dafür, dass BLASC2 unter Vista/Windows7 nicht unter C:\Programme installiert ist. In diesem Verzeichnis hat BLASC2 unter umständen keine Rechte Daten abzulegen. Das gleich gilt für diverse Spiele.


----------



## N8watch (2. Februar 2010)

Habe da auch Probleme mit meinen ROM Chars
- Leeto (Ionsai)
- Rohn (Muinin)
diese werden auch nicht aktualisiert bzw. angelegt

Kann es auch an der beschriebenen Lösung liegen?
Da meine WOW Chars ohne Probleme aktualisiert werden. 

Edit: Spielzeiten werden geschrieben


----------



## Mealwei (2. Februar 2010)

hi als ich das eben gemacht habe blasc unter c zu löschen und auf meine parition zu instaallieren kam das Fenster mit der Fehlermeldung


----------



## Capparezza (4. Februar 2010)

dito. selbes problem bei mir, ich seh meinen char auch nicht. kann ihn in blasc (version 3 übrigens) auwählen aber im mybuffed profil heisst's nur "Es wurde noch kein Charakter hinzugefügt" .... LOL?


----------



## ZAM (5. Februar 2010)

Mealwei schrieb:


> hi als ich das eben gemacht habe blasc unter c zu löschen und auf meine parition zu instaallieren kam das Fenster mit der Fehlermeldung



Gelöscht oder korrekt, vollständig deinstalliert?


----------



## ZAM (5. Februar 2010)

Capparezza schrieb:


> dito. selbes problem bei mir, ich seh meinen char auch nicht. kann ihn in blasc (version 3 übrigens) auwählen aber im mybuffed profil heisst's nur "Es wurde noch kein Charakter hinzugefügt" .... LOL?



Die Kristallkugel verschweigt leider, auf welche Charaktere von welchem Server du dich beziehst. LOL?


----------



## daleone79 (7. Februar 2010)

Habe ebenfalls das Problem. Blasc 2 ist nicht auf der Partition wo Windows 7 läuft.

Charname: Daleoné , Server Tuath

Spielzeiten werden geschrieben, beim ausloggen steht auch immer das Blasc die Daten sendet.

Bin nun ratlos...


----------



## Jiriki008 (11. Februar 2010)

hallo, habe das problem, dass sich meine chars nicht abdaten lassen, hab blasc 2.5 und 3 beta getestet.
meine chars sind 
Arfattutmagie und Zyanda beide Tuath


----------



## N8watch (20. Februar 2010)

Danke für die tolle Hilfe *Sarkassmus aus*

Nachdem ich den Programmcode von Blasc ein wenig zerpflügt (incl. einiger Logs) hatte habe ich mir einen Registryeintrag erstellt.
Es sieht zumindest so aus als ob es jetzt funktioniert.

Auch wenn das Spiel ohne Probleme funktioniert samt Updates scheint BLASC damit ein Problem zu haben wenn der Eintrag:

"HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Frogster Interactive Pictures\Runes of Magic" RootDir  </LocalDirRegPath>

nicht existiert oder an eine andere Position zeigt. 


Edit:
</LocalDirRegPath> ist die exakte lokale Pfadangabe zur client.exe


----------



## Nidderauer (21. Februar 2010)

N8watch schrieb:


> ... Auch wenn das Spiel ohne Probleme funktioniert samt Updates scheint BLASC damit ein Problem zu haben wenn der Eintrag:
> 
> "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Frogster Interactive Pictures\Runes of Magic" RootDir </LocalDirRegPath>
> 
> nicht existiert oder an eine andere Position zeigt.



Mir ist nicht ganz klar, wie du das meinst. Bei mir steht unter RootDir der Pfad, wo RoM tatsächlich steht. Was meinst du mit "</LocalDirRegPath>" ?

Edit sagt:
Achso, um es noch zu erwähnen, ich habe auch das Problem, dass meine Chars zwar unter blasc im RoM Profiler stehen und das Häkchen gesetzt ist, aber sie nicht zu buffed.de übertragen werden. Die Spielzeit schon...
Main Char ist Paterbraun auf Aontacht.


----------



## Nidderauer (22. Februar 2010)

Mein ganzes Log ist voll von diesen Meldungen:

2010-02-22 12:14:15,640 [4] ERROR Plugin.RoM.Profiler.RoMProfilerPlugin [(null)] - Error during EndRoMCallback execution: Die Länge darf nicht kleiner als 0 (null) sein.
Parametername: length

Liest das hier einer vom Support? Hat das vielleicht was damit zu tun, dass die RoM Charactere nicht hochgeladen werden?


----------

